# Is it normal to feel guilty about eating?



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I've noticed that recently I tend to be much more critical of my diet and feel the need to exercise more despite not enjoying it much. I go for long walks a few times a week (running in between) in the woods, climbing steep hills. It's got to the point where every time I eat something I always think about what I've already eaten and estimate whether I'll be within the "limit intakes". I never used to be like this - I used to just eat whatever I wanted without caring but now I'm much more conscious but still haven't majorly changed my behaviour. I'd still eat the same things or the same portions (maybe a bit less) but am very conscious of this. Despite exercising more it hasn't made any difference to my weight. All it's done is make me feel guilty. I feel like something bad will happen to me if I eat too much or "go over" the maximum Reference Intake amounts.

Is this something to be worried about? A disorder? Or is it something that happens at some point and goes away on its own? Does the media make a really big deal about healthy eating to the point where it actually scares some people that aren't actually unhealthy? 
Thanks.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Within reason; no. But I think with your current mindset, you're not setting yourself up for a healthy lifestyle you can keep up on the long term.

I would completely change your life around by actively looking for a physical activity that you enjoy. Rather than forcing yourself to do things that you don't enjoy. Rollerblading, teamsports, weight lifting, swimming, whatever that thing may be.

For what it's worth. If your goal is to maintain weight, and your weight has stayed the same. You have reached a good balance between caloric intake vs expenditure.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Derange At 170 said:


> Within reason; no. But I think with your current mindset, you're not setting yourself up for a healthy lifestyle you can keep up on the long term.
> 
> I would completely change your life around by actively looking for a physical activity that you enjoy. Rather than forcing yourself to do things that you don't enjoy. Rollerblading, teamsports, weight lifting, swimming, whatever that thing may be.
> 
> For what it's worth. If your goal is to maintain weight, and your weight has stayed the same. You have reached a good balance between caloric intake vs expenditure.


I don't think I have time to do any physical activity I'd enjoy. I can't commit to a sport. I don't like any sport (except for eSports, perhaps).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> I've noticed that recently I tend to be much more critical of my diet and feel the need to exercise more despite not enjoying it much. I go for long walks a few times a week (running in between) in the woods, climbing steep hills. It's got to the point where every time I eat something I always think about what I've already eaten and estimate whether I'll be within the "limit intakes". I never used to be like this - I used to just eat whatever I wanted without caring but now I'm much more conscious but still haven't majorly changed my behaviour. I'd still eat the same things or the same portions (maybe a bit less) but am very conscious of this. Despite exercising more it hasn't made any difference to my weight. All it's done is make me feel guilty. I feel like something bad will happen to me if I eat too much or "go over" the maximum Reference Intake amounts.
> 
> Is this something to be worried about? A disorder? Or is it something that happens at some point and goes away on its own? Does the media make a really big deal about healthy eating to the point where it actually scares some people that aren't actually unhealthy?
> Thanks.


normal: no
healthy: no

follow up questions:
1) could you explain the basics of your diet? so often people get into diets which are self-defeating and even self-destructive.
2) are you eating enough protein?
3) do you ever eat when you aren't hungry?
4) when you eat, do you allow yourself to eat until you're full?
5) have you sought the counsel of anyone with expertise in diet and/or medicine?


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> normal: no
> healthy: no
> 
> follow up questions:
> ...


1) I'm not on a diet. I eat normally. I eat rice about twice a day every day, and fruit.
2) Yes, plenty
3) Yes
4) Yes
5) No


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

> 2) Yes, plenty


good, this is a _very_ important part a lot of people (especially women) miss when they start dieting



> 3) yes


when do you eat? what makes you want to eat other than hunger? (you don't have to respond if my questions are getting a little probe-y)



> 4) Yes


good. starving oneself is unsustainable and kills metabolism. 



nO_d3N1AL said:


> 1) I'm not on a diet. I eat normally. I eat rice about twice a day every day, and fruit.





> 5) No


do you have the financial resources to see a dietitian or personal trainer? if so, those are will probably be worthwhile investments. I will not pretend to be either of these, but some things which have helped me keep my weight down which you might want to consider
1) eat more meat (the best quality you can afford. I eat almost a pound a day)
2) fruit&veggie smoothies
3) cut out soft drinks and fast food completely
4) replace the former with tea
5) get a gym membership and make a plan to do more intense workouts 2-3 times a week (intensity is more important than length, but if you're not in good shape, start off easy and work your way up)


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

I always feel guilty about eating because it costs so much money and it doesn't seem to accomplish anything. I could probably eat half as much and not lose any weight so why spend so much money eating food I don't need?


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> good, this is a _very_ important part a lot of people (especially women) miss when they start dieting
> 
> 
> when do you eat? what makes you want to eat other than hunger? (you don't have to respond if my questions are getting a little probe-y)
> ...


Thanks for the advice. The thing is i don't feel that my diet is at all unhealthy or lacking in anything. It's just when going for snacks or having a meal out when I've already eaten that makes me feel "guilty". Also the problem I have with gyms is that it's "all or nothing". You pay an extortionate amount and if you just want a casual workout once in a blue moon it's not worth it. I do not enjoy intense exercise at all and do not like any sports.


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

The only thing I am feeling guilty about is that many times I eat too little just because I don't want to spend too much money on food. But then again when I see i'm only 121 lbs and 6'0'' I am like "girl, are you crazy?" You need to eat MORE.
Then I have many days in which I eat so many cakes and don't care how much moneys I spend on them -- at the end of those days I'm like "where are my moneys hmmm?!?"
I don't know. I hope this weird guilt isn't hiding something else... Something that would make me my own enemy.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Thanks for the advice. The thing is i don't feel that my diet is at all unhealthy or lacking in anything. It's just when going for snacks or having a meal out when I've already eaten that makes me feel "guilty". Also the problem I have with gyms is that it's "all or nothing". You pay an extortionate amount and if you just want a casual workout once in a blue moon it's not worth it. I do not enjoy intense exercise at all and do not like any sports.


I would be careful about assuming your diet is healthy. again, I'm no expert, but figuring out what is healthy/not healthy takes quite a bit of research.

anyway, I should ask, what are you goals? are you simply wanting to stop feeling guilty from eating? do you wish to loose weight? are you trying to become healthier with less regard for weight loss?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Dont think it's normal. I have a tendency to feel guilty about anything that feels "indulgent", which I suppose is human nature but manifests in a variety of ways. not sure how I define what is indulgent, but I feel the same way about entertainment and many intellectual pursuits. Food when it doesnt have much health value. I'm not sure what it is. I do get an urgency to exercise after meals (I really only do resistance, I am borderline underweight), this sense that I need my body to "do something constructive" with its calories.. idfk. Lol. With food its the worst with carbs and sweets, especially with low fat content (cake is okay, cookies..meh). Maybe I feel "guilty" about having inadequate body mass and the quality of the mass that is there?


Like you, I didnt experience this til recently. (In my mid-20s.) One thing that helps me is only eating when I'm very hungry, which goes against the popular belief that it's healthier to eat small amounts more often (a belief which is debateable anyways).


----------



## Paty (Dec 31, 2015)

Why? I say, whatever raises your dopamine, do it. with a balanced diet you can actually eat alot while staying fit


----------

